# Creating a raptor with an aptor het raptor?



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

What morph what I need to breed to an aptor het raptor to produce raptors?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

anything het raptor


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

or a raptor


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anything that is Tangerine, Hypo, Reverse Striped AND at least het for Albino and Eclipse.

Anything that isn't Tangerine, Hypo and Reverse Striped will not produce RAPTORs - you'll get Eclipse Albinos, but that's not a RAPTOR.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So if I bred my SHCT to an aptor het raptor i would get raptors?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, because a super hypo carrottail only fills the "hypo" and "tangerine" parts. It isn't reverse striped, and unless you know it's het Albino AND Eclipse, it can't even produce albino or eclipse or Eclipse Albino babies.

You need an animal that is ALL of those things (Hypo, Tangerine, Reverse-Striped, het or homozygous Albino and/or Eclipse) to produce RAPTORs with an APTOR het Eclipse.

Of course, the foolproof method is to get a RAPTOR.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> No, because a super hypo carrottail only fills the "hypo" and "tangerine" parts. It isn't reverse striped, and unless you know it's het Albino AND Eclipse, it can't even produce albino or eclipse or Eclipse Albino babies.
> 
> You need an animal that is ALL of those things (Hypo, Tangerine, Reverse-Striped, het or homozygous Albino and/or Eclipse) to produce RAPTORs with an APTOR het Eclipse.
> 
> Of course, the foolproof method is to get a RAPTOR.


Oh Ok. I thought it sounded a bit good to be true. The only reason I was asking about breeding it to something other than a raptor was because it would have been a bit to expensive to get an aptor het raptor and a raptor. Thanks for the help anyway.

Another question i need to ask is what would a BB and a mack snow create? Thanks again.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, you've got to have all the ingredients for that morph come from BOTH mum and dad to get the morph at all - so yeah, it's expensive to create RAPTORs at the moment. Wait a couple more years and you shouldn't have a problem picking up a pretty cheap pair.

A blazing blizzard crossed to a Mack Snow would make normals het for albino and blizzard, and Mack Snows het for albino and blizzard. That's because the Mack Snow doesn't carry the ingredients for Blazing Blizzard (both are recessive traits) - but you only need one parent to have the ingredients for Mack Snow in order to produce Mack Snows, because Mack Snow is "codominant" to normal "not-Mack Snow".


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, sorry for all these questions I just want to make sure I cover lots of morphs to see the variety of things I can create.

Probably last questions but, if you had around £125 to spend on a morph of your choice to breed with either a SHCT or a Mack snow, what would you get, what would that then create, and how much would that thats been created be worth?(I am not trying to make money I am just seeing how much money i would get back for the expense of everything extra I would need to provide.)

Thank you very much,
Brad


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, for that amount of money you MIGHT be able to pick up a Super Snow male. Bred to your Mack Snow female you will produce Mack Snows and Super Snows. 

A REALLY nice Hybino female would be about the same amount of money, and you'd produce super hypo tangerine het albinos out of her - but that's probably not going to be as saleable as snows and super snows are.

But don't assume you will make ANY money back... in four years of trying to breed geckos, even if you don't count the fact that I have other animals that took caring for, I never broke even, let alone made a profit. There was always something else I needed to use any money I got from selling babies for - whether it be food for the animals (including babies I found hard to sell - I'd recommend limiting the number of pairings that will produce little normals), vet care for egg bound females (who, unfortunately, often die) and so on.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, another person told me he would do the same thing with the super snow and mack snow. It may sound stupid but my mack snow is extremely snappy and skitchy towards me, would she be the same towards another leo?

Thanks,
brad


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She might be, or she might be perfectly fine with the male.

I'd recommend housing them completely separately until Christmas or early spring anyway, when it's properly breeding season, and only introducing the girl into the boy's cage when you're actively trying to mate them. If they don't breed straight away, take her back out and return her to her home - otherwise she'll probably go for him, and he'll harass her. Saves wear and tear on the girls if you separate them and try again in a week or two.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Aright. Thanks very much for all the help!


----------

